# EFT



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

Has anyone tried any of these energy tapping techniques? They supposedly release stored negative energy


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

Or something. Seems like it could be quite miraculous if it worked. Probably doesn't though. Anyone know? I guess if it did work like it says, that person wouldn't be on this site. They'd be out living fully.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I never tried it, due to my cynicism of the approach. Give it a go, but I think given the amount of schemas you have you may fins it limited. Every little helps though, and there is nothing as powerful as feeling you are doing something positive to help yourself.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

*Free 10-day Online Summit on EFT*

If you've wanted to know more about EFT nd how it's done there's a free online event that will run for 10 consecutive days starting Sunday February 21st at 8 PM Eastern time (U.S.). I'm sure you can jump in late if you don't catch it the first day (today)

Excerpt from site advertisement:
_EFT works across the board. This simple meridian tapping
technique can be done one on one, or in a group setting
or YOU can do it - with just yourself._
_You will learn everything you need to know about EFT 
including self-tapping techniques AND experience group EFT 
sessions that can change you in the moment through The
Tapping Summit._

Link=> www.TappingWorldSummit.com. 
This is an online virtual audio event. You won't have to make any
phone calls, or download any software to experience the Tapping World
Summit, just connect to the link we have provided for you at the
designated time and days.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

*Eft video*


----------

